
America’s yield curve is no longer inverted - edward
https://www.economist.com/united-states/2019/11/14/americas-yield-curve-is-no-longer-inverted
======
nabla9
> Perhaps more important, each of the past three pre-recession inversions
> reversed themselves before the ensuing downturn began.

